# Manly boat ramp friday



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be doing my usual and getting some exercise tomorrow morning around 930 and launching from the ramp at the Lota end and paddling around the harbour and maybe along the outside of the rock wall for about 2 or 3 hours [depending on wind] for bream , flatty and whatever else might be there[but probably wont be] . I do this 2 or 3 times a week and sometimes score , sometimes get zip , but i like the turtles , dolphins and occassional dugong that i see , its just good relaxation with a bit of exercise thrown in for good measure .


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummmm, that's not Manly, Sydney is it?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry , keep forgetting there is a "blues" copy suburb , manly , bayside Brisbane . Though from what i have read , the fishing is definately better down there at the moment , but we will get our turn as the water warms up here in sunny Qld .


----------



## Geoffro (Sep 22, 2007)

might see you out there Rob, l usually go out from the marina ramp and paddle out the marina mouth along the wall too, picked up a great estuary cod there 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey geoffro , i nearly stole your thunder the other day when a boaty asked if i was the one who got the cod the other week , i told him no , it was another guy in a flamin yellow yak , as i remember reading your post , a little bit windy for me this morning , but i might go for an hour soon , damn northerlies stops all the bites though and roughs up the harbour , i will see how it goes .


----------

